# Elevator removal structural fun



## MoldyJay (Jan 9, 2011)

We bought a house with an older elevator in it and had planned to remove it. Now i am wondering what possible structural issues I could run into taking it out (or if it is structurally sound now).

The elevator is in the back corner of my house and runs from basement to 2 nd floor. Each floor is 600 square feet, and the elevator is about a 5 x 5 space in the corner of each floor.

So at some point the joists were cut to make the shaft. The span of those joists would have been 11 feet and they are 2 x 8. Can anyone tell me how this may have been done when it was installed? So i might do the reverse to fix the situation. Or how much b s may be involved. Here are some pics, I can get more of any part if needed. These are of the main floor.


----------



## MoldyJay (Jan 9, 2011)

Other pic is of the rail system fixed to the wall inside the shaft


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

MoldyJay said:


> Other pic is of the rail system fixed to the wall inside the shaft


I would just leave it. If it is still in working order, and was maintained, it would be worth the resale value on the home when you go to sale. Plus it is one of those coffee talk factors when people come to visit.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

First of all the old elevator might have some salvage value--call the elevator company and see if they will remove it -free- in exchange for the parts--

If it was framed properly --it was build like a stairway opening--Doubled or tripled floor joists at the outside of the opening---hangers and doubled joists across the face of the opening--with joists hangered off of that--

Simply put --it is self supporting --you should be able to remove the mechanicals-- 
Dissemble the shaft walls

Hanger in new joists to fill the hole--

then add subfloor--then restore the walls---Mike--


----------



## MoldyJay (Jan 9, 2011)

Thanks mike very insightful. I didn't think of it that way.

I have exhausted all of my options trying to get something for it. Unfortunately once it is out , new codes make it unusable.

I'll get scrap value for the rails at least. My only thoughts were that there may be a vertical support at the outermost corner inside the house.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Greg--Sadly they only add value of they don't chop up the house and are needed by the buyer--

There is a reason that I know how to take them out---and install them.--Mike--


----------



## MoldyJay (Jan 9, 2011)

gregzoll said:


> I would just leave it. If it is still in working order, and was maintained, it would be worth the resale value on the home when you go to sale. Plus it is one of those coffee talk factors when people come to visit.


We need the space and don't plan to sell. So in order to fit another bedroom upstairs it has to go


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Was the elevator built with the house or added after the original construction?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

MoldyJay said:


> . My only thoughts were that there may be a vertical support at the outermost corner inside the house.



The only way to find out is to open up the drywall and look---

Footings for a support post would have been required----That would have cost more than a couple of floor joists--builders hate to waste money,so I would be suprised if that method was used.--Mike--


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

You could always leave the shaft for the time being, and install a Rock Climbing line for the kid's & get a work out. Is there any info or plans left with the house, or down at City hall stating when it was installed? There would have been permits, and with that a paper trail detailing when it was built, and any modifications to the existing structure, and last elevator inspection was done, and by who.

As for the removal of the tracks, and unit, and mechanicals, it should be straight forward. You may be able to find a local guy that works on elevators around town to dismantle it for you and may even take the stuff with them at no cost.


----------



## MoldyJay (Jan 9, 2011)

The house was built in 78' and the elevator was added in 86'. There is actually a pit in my foundation so it goes flush with the basement floor. 

The back wall of the shaft comes about 12 " further in than the finished wall beside it.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Can you take some more pictures of it. The pit would be there to collect any hydraulic fluid from the ram piston if it uses one to move the Elevator between the floors. Check on Monday with City hall, and there should be something in the paper trail from when it was built, that would tell you what mod's to the structure.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

The pit is only there to make room for the bottom structure of the elevator box--
If is a a hydrolic unit the pump is near by usually in a closet.


----------



## MoldyJay (Jan 9, 2011)

I will get more pics in the morning. It is a Robertson chain drive. There is a motor at the top which pulls the platform up and down. I have blueprints, but they are for the elevator unit only, not the house modifications.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Usually the floor is just reframed for an opening--then a support member (usually a lam-beam) is attached for the carriage--then standard framing for the walls--Well in the floor for the bottom of the cage--

Not any special skills needed to remove----Take it away!!


My mother used to wish for a hinged floor in our bedroom --so she could just pull a leaver and every thing in the room would just drop to the basement--

This might be the chance to build a self cleaning kids room-Just a thought.


----------



## MoldyJay (Jan 9, 2011)

My son is 4 and loves batman. Does anyone know how to build the contraption that puts on the costumes on as you slide down the pole? To the mancave! 

I'm not ready to take it out till spring but all of the info here has been a great help. Thanks for all the help,

If anyone is curious about anything just ask

Jay


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

There is a fine how to video called "Wallace and Grommit--The wrong pants." You will have your own automatic dressing machine.--m--


----------

